# Pictures: '93 Sentra XE



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

wassup folks. i jus made a quick site for mah ride. so yall can peep it and tell me whut you think. just like the rest of the sentra's that get new rims, it needs a drop. im getting some springs soon. well check it out, tell me whut you think. im out...

Nissan Sentra XE


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Love the color! I would recommend removing the sidemoldings or having them painted.

Oh yeah, and,

Moved to Member Rides...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat Sentra dawg... love the exterior color.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

nice ride man real clean lookin. wat color is that and wat style rims are those they look hot.latez


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

Your ride is sick man, that color is soo nice, love the rims, im with samo just take off that side molding and your car will be sooo nice, im with you i got some 16s and definatly need to get some lowering springs to get rid of that little gap


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i agree man. overall , ur shit is tight. id definetly invest in some lowering springs to close the gap . i had to do the same thing on my b12


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wazzup jigga, yo sh*t b tight dawg. Like da oders, u need da drop yo, oder dan dat, it b good 2 go.

[end]sarcasm[/end]


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, despite the lame english, that's quite a nice car, very clean. Not a blue Sentra fan, but that's the nicest blue I've seen yet. I'll third samo and minor's recommendations to paint the trim, it's looking pretty frosty. I wouldn't straight out remove it though, I think they look gay without it. 

When doing your subs, I'd take that middle brace out of the back seat, and cut a panel out of 7 layer pywood for your box face and then build the rest of your box to be screwed to that, and screw that face to the trunk side of the opening from the trunk into the car. Nobody will be able to steal your subs through the trunk and if you put tight mesh grills on the front, they won't be as successfull in damaging the subs by poking them trhough the seat. Then just cut out the seat foam where the subs are but leave the fabric on. If all goes well, it'll look stock inside and even when people sit in the back, they'll have most of the cushion still there, plus a bassy kick in the back.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i think its funny toolapcfan you talking about how people would steal them and if they cant steal them they will stab them to break them, i think its funny you have to worry about problems like that, i would never have to worry about that, if somebody breaks into my car and takes shit out of it they will get caught because i live in vermont and its such a small population no one gets away with anything,


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originaly posted by MinorThreat:_
> *"...i live in vermont and its such a small population no one gets away with anything,"*


That's it, I'm moving!  Must be nice, unless you're a thief of course.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice ride. I would suggest a better pic though. The light just doesn't seem right for detail. (that or my screen's too dark)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

actually, my car was painted at a shop in concord. to be honest with you guys, i dont even know the real color. i know that its BLUE for sure. but the exact name...i dont know. and as for the rims, hah, i bought those at Big-O-Tires. i think they called eagle alloys. yea. i'll post new pics after the drop and after i install my exhaust. im out...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

you say you got that repainted?? same color?

thats the same color as my 4dr, stock. at least it looks so. it might be darker.
i believe the color is called Saphire Blue.

i like it, but i'd like to see mine painted mine WRX blue. its more richer, and pearllier. someday....

i love those rims!

my car


----------

